#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κοιτόστρωση και διάτρηση.

## fouskit

Φίλοι & συνάδελφοι, καλησπέρα σας. 

Αυτό το διάστημα εκδίδεται η άδεια οικοδομής για το σπίτι μου (μεζονέτα με υπόγειο και τοιχεία υπογείου) το οποίο θα έχει επιφανειακή θεμελίωση γενικής κοιτόστρωσης πάχους 60 cm (παραθαλλάσιο οικόπεδο με μαλακό έδαφος).

Η θεμελίωση εκτός από τις δύο εσχάρες (Φ12/15) άνω/κάτω, έχει (φυσικά τα υποστηλώματα) και
"συνδετήρια δοκάρια" (πως ακριβώς λέγονται αυτά, κρυφοδοκοί?). Ερώτηση: Η άνω εσχάρα θα τοποθετηθεί κάτω από τα δοκαροσίδερα, ή πάνω σε αυτά? και γιατί? (ο συνάδελφος μηχανικός που επέλυσε τα στατικά χρησιμοποιεί το λογισμικό NEXT). Στην περιοχή μου, σε όλες τις κοιτοστρώσεις που έχω δει, η πάνω σχάρα "καβαλάει" τα συνδετήρια δοκάρια. 

Πρότεινε επίσης γύρω από κάθε υποστήλωμα (περίπου 1.5m x 1.5m) να σκαφτεί ακόμα 20 cm, να τοποθετηθεί εκεί μέσα ένα καρέ Φ12/15 ώστε "σημειακά" η θεμελίωση να αποκτήσει πάχος 80 cm για την αποφυγή προβλημάτων από διάτρηση. Το πάχος του σκυροδέματος και μόνο, αρκεί? Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η διάτρηση προκαλείται από φορτία διάτμησης.

Επειδή το ψάχνω και λίγο από μόνος μου, μήπως θα μπορούσα να ενισχύσω τοπικά με οπλισμό διάτρησης? Κοιτώντας το manual του Ιγνατάκη (σελ. 44) αλλά και τον ΕΚΩΣ (σελ. 354) δυσκολεύομαι να αντιληφθώ πως θα τοποθετηθούν οι επιπλέον φουρκέτες (συνδετήρες διάτρησης) και οι ίσιες και οι κεκλιμμένες από τη στιγμή που σε κάθε υποστήλωμα συντρέχουν δοκάρια και προς τις 2 διευθύνσεις τα οποία έχουν τους δικούς τους συνδετήρες.

Οι "πάπιες" τι ακριβώς είναι? Υπάρχει κάποιο κατασκευαστικό σχέδιο γι' αυτές και για το πως τοποθετούνται?  Μήπως καμιά φωτογραφία από πραγματικό έργο ?

Κοιτώντας το forum παρατήρησα κάποιους οπλισμούς διάτρησης (Halfen?) που πρακτικά πρόκειται για ευθύγραμμα τμήματα χάλυβα που "κρέμονται" από την άνω σχάρα, φτάνουν έως την κάτω σχάρα και το πάνω τους τμήμα είναι κολλημένο σε μια λάμα. Αυτά δεν μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν και ως ιδιοκατασκευή? (κομμάτια χάλυβα Φ20/50cm κολλημένα σε λάμα γαλβανιζέ ή ανοξοίδωτη). Η τοποθέτησή τους μάλιστα, είναι πολύ απλή.

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση "ολίγον άσχετη": Λόγω του ότι είμαι δίπλα στη θάλασσα, να προτιμήσω σκυρόδεμα C20/25 με 330 kg τσιμέντο CEM I 32.5 (ενδεχομένως και τούρκικο), ή σκυρόδεμα C20/25 με 275 kg τσιμέντο CEM II 42.5 ? Η εταιρεία με το τσιμέντο 42.5, μου είπε ότι μπορεί να μου βάλει 310 kg τσιμέντο CEM II 42.5, αλλά τότε θα είναι C25/30. Πόσο επηρρεάζει αυτό την κατασκευή δεδομένου ότι η μελέτη έχει γίνει με C20/25?

----------


## giorgosk

1. 'Οσον αφορά την τοποθέτηση των εσχάρων οπλισμού της κοιτόστρωσης, το ορθότερο είναι η τοποθέτησή τους κάτω από τα σίδερα των συνδετήριων δοκών. Κατασκευαστικά, λόγω ευκολίας των σιδεράδων, τοποθετούνται τις πλείστες περιπτώσεις πάνω από αυτά χωρίς όμως να προκύπτει κάποιο στατικό πρόβλημα επειδή στις κοιτόστρωσεις οι συνδετήριες είναι απλά βοηθητικές λειτουργούν δηλαδή όπως τις κρυφοδοκούς στις πλάκες. 
2. Από τα γραφόμενα έχω καταλάβει ότι αν πρόκειται για δυόροφη οικοδομή και για πάχος κοιτόστρωσης 60cm δεν πιστεύω ότι προκύπτει κάποιο πρόβλημα διάτρησης αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι λόγω έλλειψης πληροφοριών. Για οπλισμό διάτρησης χωρίς τοπική αύξηση πάχους μπορείς να δεις στο www.peikko.gr για το τι πρόκειται.
3. Θα σε συμβούλευα να χρησιμοποιήσεις 310 kg τσιμέντο CEM II 42.5 και επικάλυψη 4 mm στους οπλισμούς λόγω παραθαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα και πάντα σε συνεννόηση με τον συνάδελφο μηχανικό μελετητή σου να υλοποιήσεις τις οποιεσδήποτε λύσεις.

----------


## fouskit

Φίλε Γιώργο,

Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Πράγματι πρόκειται για διόροφη οικοδομή με πάχος κοιτόστρωσης d=0.60m. Η θεμελίωση θα "πέσει" σε μπετόν καθαριότητας και η κάτω εσχάρα (όπως και η πάνω) θα έχει επικάλυψη 5 cm. Στην κάτω εσχάρα θα τοποθετηθούν αποστατήρες zig-zag 5cm οπότε θα υπάρχει αρκετή επικάλυψη. Στα υποστηλώματα τώρα, σκεφτόμουν να "κοπούν" οι μανδύες/φουρκέτες έτσι ώστε να προκύπτει επικάλυψη 3 cm από κάθε πλευρά, δηλαδή να είναι μικρότερα (από τις ονομαστικές διαστάσεις των υποστηλωμάτων) κατά 6 cm, συνολικά, στις διευθύνσεις x και y. Σκεφτόμουν επίσης μήπως "έκλεβα" 1cm ακόμα ώστε να έχω τυπικά 3.5cm επικάλυψη και να είμαι πιο σίγουρος. Το βρίσκεις σκόπιμο? Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι όλες οι δοκοί των πλακών είναι διαστάσεων 25/60, με την πλειονότητά τους να συνδέεονται σε υποστηλώματα με πλάτος 25cm, έχω δηλαδή πολλά γωνιακά υποστηλώματα με διαστάσεις, π.χ., 40/60/25/25 ή 50/50/25/25. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, τα δοκαροσίδερα πρέπει να μπούν εσωτερικά (σωστά?) του διαμήκους οπλισμού των υποστηλωμάτων, οπότε αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κοντά στο υποστήλωμα παρουσιάζεται μια "στένωση" του διαμήκους οπλισμού των δοκών, και ως συνέπεια αυτού, οι φουρκέτες των δοκών δε θα τοποθετούνται όπως πρέπει. Υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό αυτό πρόβλημα? (Μήπως "κόβωντας" έναν ικανό αριθμό φουρκετών πιο στενές για να τοποθετηθούν κοντά στα υποστηλώματα? Αυτό όμως απαιτεί πολύ καλή επίβλεψη των σιδεράδων...)

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος (θεωρητικός/στατικός, κάποια αναφορά σε ΕΑΚ/ΕΚΩΣ να τη μελετήσω) που η πάνω εσχάρα μπαίνει κάτω από τα δοκαροσίδερα των συνδετήριων δοκαριών? Αν πρέπει να γίνει έτσι, θα το απαιτήσω από τους σιδεράδες, και ας τους δυσκολέψει λίγο (θα απαιτηθούν ίσως περισσότερα "καβαλέτα" για τη σωστή στήριξη της εσχάρας).

Η πλάκα της κοιτόστρωσης είναι (στο σχέδιο 60cm). Έχουμε λοιπόν: 10 cm επικαλύψεις (5 πάνω, 5 κάτω) και 4.8~=5 cm οι δύο εσάρες (4*Φ12=4.8cm),  απομένουν 45cm για τις φουρκέτες των συνδετήριων δοκαριών. Αυτό το ύψος δοκαριών δεν είναι λίγο? Μήπως είναι καλύτερο να "κοπούν" οι φουρκέτες των δοκαριών 50cm, και ας βγεί η κοιτόστρωση 65 cm? (ο εργολάβος δε θα πληρωθεί παραπάνω γι'αυτό, και σε τελική αυξάνω κατά 5 πόντους ελέω διάτρησης. Το κόστος των 480 euro του σκυροδέματος δε με απασχολεί. Η θεμελίωσή μου είναι 130m2 και το C20/25 περίπου 74euro/m3).

Όντως μια εταιρεία σκυροδέματος μου πρότεινε να βάλω 310kg/m3 σκυροδέματος CEM IV/B(P-W), 42.5N, αλλά τότε λέει πάμε σε αντοχή C25/30 με ένα επιπλέον κόστος 4euro (περίπου)/m3. Στα 250m3 που είναι το έργο, δε θεωρώ απαγορετυικό το κόστος, αν και από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι.... μακροπρόθεσμα..."θα τα βγάλω τα χρήματα" αυτά. Το ότι η μελέτη έγινε με C20/25 αποτελεί πρόβλημα?

Συγνώμη αν σε κουράζω, ειδικά αν οι ερωτήσεις μου θεωρούνται "τετριμμένες". Θέλω όμως να έχω μια εικόνα της κατασκευής γενικότερα.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά και πάλι.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 19:06 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 18:54 ----------

Πράγματι, ο οπλισμός ένετι διάτρησης που είχα κατά νου, ήταν της peikko. Εκ' παραδρομής έγραψα halfen. Πάντως πρόκειται για κατακόρυφο οπλισμό συγκολλημένο σε λάμες. Νομίζω ότι εύκολα κατασκευάζεται σε μηχανουργείο.

----------


## giorgosk

1. Οσον αφορά την επικάλυψη των οπλισμών στη πράξη πάντα κόβονται οι συνδετήρες των εκάστοτε στοιχείων με μικρότερη διάσταση από την θεωρητική των στοιχείων για την υλοποίηση της επικάλυψης. Απλά σου αναφέρω ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη τόσο το καλύτερο [3,5  είναι επαρκής]. 
2. Η ύπαρξη γωνιακών υποστυλωμάτων είναι μια συνήθης τακτική για την επαρκή αγκύρωση των διαμήκων οπλισμών των δοκών. Το γεγονός ότι ο διαμήκης οπλισμός των δοκών στενέυει στις στηρίξεις δεν επηρεάζει τη στατικότητα αλλά πρέπει η κάμψη του οπλισμού των δοκών να γίνει λίγο πριν την στήριξη,θεωρητικά στα πρώτα 10cm,έτσι ώστε να μην επηρεάσει την τοποθέτηση των συνδετήρων των δοκών. Εξάλλου στο άνοιγμα εντός των υποστυλωμάτων δεν τοποθετούνται συνδετήρες δοκών.
3. Σου ανέφερα στο προηγόυμενο post ότι στις πλάκες γενικής κοιτόστρωσης η ύπαρξη συνδετήριων δοκών είναι βοηθητική δεν επηρεάζει την στατικότητα{μιλάμε όμως ενιαίο πάχος πέρα για πέρα} Οι κοιτοστρώσεις μπορεί να μελετηθούν με διάταξη δοκών και πλακών μικρότερου πάχους συνήθως 5cm μικρότερου από τις δοκούς και σε αυτή την περίπτωση εάν η μελέτη έγινε με αυτή την παραδοχή τότε πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν οι εσχάρες οπλισμού της κοιτόστρωσης κάτωθεν των δοκοσιδέρων. Είναι με λίγα λόγια θέμα μελέτης περισσότερο και όχι κάποιου κανονισμού.
4. Το ότι η μελέτη έγινε με την παραδοχή  C20/25 δεν επηρεάζεται με χρήση καλύτερης ποιότητας μπετόν.

----------

